# How to sidecar crib safely for newborn?



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

I've searched Youtube for videos on how to sidecar the crib to the bed....it looks easy enough but the babies were older too...the mom had to use the foam blocks on the far side of the crib so the mattress was butted right up to the adults mattress.

My other two just slept in our bed but dh always slept on the sofa for a while...but now we have this thick, very soft foam topper that is really squishy and I feel not safe to have the baby sleep on.

Thoughts?


----------



## AZMel (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree that you should not have the new baby sleeping on the foam mattress topper. I used the same method you describe above for the crib. We also removed the foam topper from my side of the bed in case I pulled baby onto the bed to nurse and didn't get him back into the crib before we fell asleep. Good luck!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Congratulations!

I wouldn't use the foam topper either but the side carred crib was great for us and we did it the same way.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

We have a crib sidecarred to our bed & used 2 pool noodles stacked on top of each other between the crib mattress and the rail on the side away from our bed. Then there's a big sheet wrapped around the whole thing. My newbie doesn't sleep on it though, he's snuggled up to me. It's just there in the hope that he maybe gets used to it someday. also it makes a good place to change a diaper 

I would definitely not have the baby on the foam matress topper. Can you fold the foam topper in half so it's just on your husband's side if he needs it on the bed?


----------



## AZMel (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the pool noodle idea!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cujobunny*
> 
> We have a crib sidecarred to our bed & used 2 pool noodles stacked on top of each other between the crib mattress and the rail on the side away from our bed. Then there's a big sheet wrapped around the whole thing. My newbie doesn't sleep on it though, he's snuggled up to me. It's just there in the hope that he maybe gets used to it someday. also it makes a good place to change a diaper
> 
> I would definitely not have the baby on the foam matress topper. Can you fold the foam topper in half so it's just on your husband's side if he needs it on the bed?


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

the topper can probably be pushed over but then it'd be hanging on his half of the floor too, making it hard for him to get in/out of bed.

The pool noodle is a great idea! So, the crib sheet would not fit over all of that...what kind of sheet did you use?

The good news is I was never one to fall asleep when my newbies were nursing at night. I'm a raving insomniac too. Still...I'm just thinking we need a bigger bed, a king..with a firm but good mattress. Without the topper on ours...I can't sleep at all and wake up stiff all over my body.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

